# 91-94 sentra & NX Clear Bumper Lenses. Who'd be interested if produced?



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

As you know Nis-knacks is no longer offering clear bumper lenses for the B13 Sentra. I am trying to get someone to produce these but need to show there is a demand. If you'd be interested in a pair see this thread: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36401 at sr20de forum


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

im interested


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

#2 .... but I already put in my vote in the SR20 Forum...

should be #15 there


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm interested also.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

*interested*

im also interested in a set of four for my sentra. hopefully the can be manufactured .im willing to pay a bill for them .lets see what happens


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

*Clear bumper lenses.....*

i'm down.


----------



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

Put me down too!


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

Im in toooo


For a reasonable price...


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

*im down!!!*

hell yeah i want those...my email is [email protected]


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

just get miata clear side markers. its been covered here i think, maybe sr20 forum.


----------



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

are you talking about the rear taillights? or are you talking about the sidemarkers... 

well whatever... put me down for both haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Count me in if the price is within reason.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I am in....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *just get miata clear side markers. its been covered here i think, maybe sr20 forum. *


yeah, i agree. isn't there some modification to them? i remember it being on the sr20 forum and on here.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the link to the post over at the SR20DE forum on the Miata clear sidemarkers...

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33135&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:



> *just get miata clear side markers. its been covered here i think, maybe sr20 forum. *


I would rather be able to purchase the clear lenses than buy lenses for another car, tear them apart, grind them down and glue them together, just to have a ghetto ass look with water sitting in my lenses. Just my opinion. I would think some would have to agree with me. I don't drive a beater.

We are currently researching all the ways about getting these made. We have a few machine shops in mind and are looking into different ways to go about getting this going.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

count me in for two sets


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey .. i would buy a pair... do you think they will work in the back also..?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

xclusiv said:


> *hey .. i would buy a pair... do you think they will work in the back also..? *


Yes they will work for the back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

*time frame....*



BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *I would rather be able to purchase the clear lenses than buy lenses for another car, tear them apart, grind them down and glue them together, just to have a ghetto ass look with water sitting in my lenses. Just my opinion. I would think some would have to agree with me. I don't drive a beater.
> 
> We are currently researching all the ways about getting these made. We have a few machine shops in mind and are looking into different ways to go about getting this going. *


What is your time frame? This summer? Fall?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Time frame, I'll take 2 pair, 1 frnt, 1 rear. And what about the front bumper lense for "front bumper obviously"

Thanks,

e-mail-me


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I'd take 2 pair, front and back


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Count me in.*

I'm ineterested. If you get them produced and for sale I'll take a full set of 4 (2 front, 2 back). I've looked into the Mazda markers, a friend recently purchased an MX-3, which has the same markers as the Miata. They are slightly larger and would require being ground down which is a real task and probably wouldn't come out all that great.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

its this for real, is someone really gonna do it, when do we pay, or where ???? who ever posted this keep us informed


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers
i want clear sidemarkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Check sr20deforum.com for this, that is where everybody is posting. It is in the classic section I believe, but I think they were talking 80 dollars a pair because buying the mold for this is going to cost thousands of dollars. Well just check it out. sr20deforum.com


----------



## subblink (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

i'm in i have posted this at other places lets see what happens here


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a guy on sr20deforum.com that is taking this project over. He works at a plastics company. If you guys go to the link that is in this first post, you can keep up with the progress. His screenname is JCCT. He is making the fronts for sure, but not sure about the rears. People have said that the fronts will fit the rear so people who want rears can probably buy fronts for the rear.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

*Clear side markers*

I just registered on this forum and have been checking the info on the side markers. I have tried a few ones out there that looked like they could fit but nothing. Just like some of you, i would rather get the fitting ones than have to work on some from another ride. If anything positive comes through, i am looking for all four of them


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I already have the Nis-Knacks ones. They are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

thanks for rubbing it in !


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Sorry, just letting everyone know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

**** me up im in


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

hook me up im in


----------

